# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Capture Swing par mail en mode console (Linux)

## Stef784ever

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai envoy par mail une capture d'un JPanel, via une crontab, donc idalement sans environnement graphique. Le but est en fait de ne pas doubl un dveloppement.

Voici le code qui me permet de rcuprer l'image (dataMonitoringPanel est initialis avant et hrite de Jpanel)



```

```

Voici l'exception :




> java.awt.HeadlessException: 
> No X11 DISPLAY variable was set, but this program performed an operation which requires it.
> 	at java.awt.GraphicsEnvironment.checkHeadless(GraphicsEnvironment.java:197)
> 	at java.awt.Window.<init>(Window.java:534)
> 	at java.awt.Frame.<init>(Frame.java:420)
> 	at java.awt.Frame.<init>(Frame.java:385)
> 	at javax.swing.JFrame.<init>(JFrame.java:180)
> 	at com.dasbot.hal.client.main.DataAlerteSender.main(DataAlerteSender.java:58)


Y a t'il une solution pour ne pas avoir cette contrainte ?

Merci !
Stphane

----------


## wax78

Aucune ide, mais peut tre la rponse par ici : http://java.sun.com/developer/techni...ktop/headless/ ?

----------


## Stef784ever

J'ai essay en ajoutant -Djava.awt.headless=true, comme indiqu sur le lien, l'erreur  un peu chang (mais au mme endroit)

----------

